# Failing Test : Book One of The Shadow Series - A Young Adult Paranormal Fantasy



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

You know him, but you can't remember his name. He is the one that is always there, in the background, all but invisible to those roaming the hallways. What if he had a secret? What if it was a secret that even he didn't know?

Test Davis has always been a blur to those around him.  He's a shadow like a million other kids--not smart enough for the academic team, not beast enough for the football team, not stuck on himself enough for the drama crowd.  In all things Test is just...not, which is why no one ever notices him.

But what happens when someone does notice him-- Nicole Paxton, a cheerleader, no less?  What happens on the night that Test finds out there's nothing average about him and that a powerful gift has been hidden within, secretly waiting to be set free and alter his life forever?  The question is, will that power save him and those he loves or tear them apart?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi J.M.

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, J.M.

Congrats on your new Kindle book! 

Nice to hear it is doing well as a paperback also! That's great news...

Your best bet is to keep posting here and in all the forums, so readers can find you. I and others have found it works very well. You will get tons of tips on how to succeed. I haven't been here long at all, less than two weeks I think, and already I was included with other authors to link to a (soon to be popular blog), and asked to do an online interview on another well read blog.

Where else does THAT happen?

So stick around and reap the benefits.

Best of luck, Nancy


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Thank you Nancy! I look forward to the weekend when I have more time to look around!  Take care and I'm sure we'll be running into each other in the virtual hallways!

J.M.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

JM:

This one sounds intriguing, so I bought it for my TBR pile.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Thank you Edward!  Please let me know when you've finished.  I'd love to hear your thoughts.  Take care.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

J.M. Pierce said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Well, things have reversed. My print sales have come to a screeching halt and my kindle sales have picked up nicely. I don't know if it's the $.99 or not, but I'm sure that it doesn't hurt. I was shooting for Ed's consecutive day sales record as I had sales six days in a row! My mother always told me to have a goal and Mr. Patterson's achievement is plenty high.  Looks like I'm going to fall short today though. Two and a half hours left and no clicks today.
> 
> ...


Remember J.M., my streak, which is 451 days old, was preceded by 449 days of hit and miss. In fact, the first month I published on the Kindle - the book:

"Publisher: CreateSpace; 3 edition (November 18, 2007) 
Sold by: Amazon Digital Services "

sold 0 copies in November and only 2 copies in December 2007.

BTW, my first published book went live on the day my Mom passed away - something I both cherish and regret.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Thank you for sharing that with me Ed. I have nothing but respect for you. Take care sir.

J.M.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

You know him, but you can't remember his name. He is the one that is always there, in the background, all but invisible to those roaming the hallways. What if he had a secret? What if it was a secret that even he didn't know?

Test Davis has always been a blur to those around him.  He's a shadow like a million other kids--not smart enough for the academic team, not beast enough for the football team, not stuck on himself enough for the drama crowd.  In all things Test is just...not, which is why no one ever notices him.

But what happens when someone does notice him-- Nicole Paxton, a cheerleader, no less?  What happens on the night that Test finds out there's nothing average about him and that a powerful gift has been hidden within, secretly waiting to be set free and alter his life forever?  The question is, will that power save him and those he loves or tear them apart?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Let yourself fall into an alternate reality where there are no rules. A place where fantasy is allowed to be fantastic. Check out Failing Test, where reality and fantasy melt together to form an unlikely hero.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

With this weekly bump I would like to take the opportunity to thank all of those who have given _*Failing Test * _ a chance.

I am nearing my two-hundredth sale (paperback and kindle combined) and feel blessed to have had the opportunity to provide people with a release from their everyday world. I have had many positive reviews, as well as the inevitable negative, but invite you to decide for yourself. I make no claims to be the next great anything, but I am confident that if you clear your mind of the everyday and let go of reality as you know it, a new world where anything is possible awaits you.

With sincere thanks,
J.M. Pierce


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

J.M. Pierce said:


> With this weekly bump I would like to take the opportunity to thank all of those who have given _*Failing Test * _ a chance.
> 
> I am nearing my two-hundredth sale (paperback and kindle combined) and feel blessed to have had the opportunity to provide people with a release from their everyday world. I have had many positive reviews, as well as the inevitable negative, but invite you to decide for yourself. I make no claims to be the next great anything, but I am confident that if you clear your mind of the everyday and let go of reality as you know it, a new world where anything is possible awaits you.
> 
> ...


I hope everyone has a great week!

J.M.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

Getting up to 200 sales? That's pretty great! Here's hoping you cross that line soon. It's steadily rising in my tbr pile. Should be picking it up before the week is out!


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Jason. I'm actually reading yours right now. I had to go out of town this past weekend and didn't get much reading in, but I'm sure I'll finish it this week. I'm really enjoying it.

Take care,
J.M.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

This month has already been a great success for Failing Test as it peaked in Amazon Kindle Sales Rankings at 7772! Many, many thanks to those that have purchased your copy and I hope that you enjoy it!

I would also like to mention that I have taken some constructive criticism to heart and completed a fresh edit that has been uploaded for your reading pleasure!

Take care all and have a great week!
J.M.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

You know him, but you can't remember his name. He is the one that is always there, in the background, all but invisible to those roaming the hallways. What if he had a secret? What if it was a secret that even he didn't know?

Test Davis has always been a blur to those around him.  He's a shadow like a million other kids--not smart enough for the academic team, not beast enough for the football team, not stuck on himself enough for the drama crowd.  In all things Test is just...not, which is why no one ever notices him.

But what happens when someone does notice him-- Nicole Paxton, a cheerleader, no less?  What happens on the night that Test finds out there's nothing average about him and that a powerful gift has been hidden within, secretly waiting to be set free and alter his life forever?  The question is, will that power save him and those he loves or tear them apart?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Let yourself fall into an alternate reality where there are no rules. A place where fantasy is allowed to be fantastic. Check out Failing Test, where reality and fantasy melt together to form an unlikely hero.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I am really looking forward to reading your book!


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> I am really looking forward to reading your book!


Thank you Imogen! I very much respect your work and your opinion so I am excited as well!

I'll use this update to fill everyone in on what is going on. As some of you know I am about 70% finished with the first draft of "A Shadow's Light" which is the sequel to Failing Test. With that said, I have finally decided to listen to my muse who has been screaming at me for a while now to work on another unrelated novel. I have unplugged myself from the internet (with the exception of writing this of course) to concentrate for the next week on writing. It is going well and I am very excited about the ease with which things are flowing. It is hard to stay away from the great people of this community, but I had to do it to get some work (hard to call it work really) done and spend some time with my characters.

Anyway, thanks once again to all that have given FT a chance. I greatly appreciate your support and am very happy to have been able to provide you with a release. Take care all!

J.M.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Started it last night!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

J.M.,

Just finished Failing Test and I definitely enjoyed the read.  I've put up a review for you.  Have a great Monday!


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Hello everyone. Failing Test just received a very nice four star review from author Maria Hooley.

_*"Failing Test excels at an aspect of the superhero genre that isn't typically tackled. Most of us would love to have super powers, but we don't think about the consequences of those powers and what they would mean to those we love. While Test is a good person, the power within him can be destructive, and it changes the landscape of his life.

While there are many vampire novels to choose from, Failing Test stands on its own merits as a coming-of-age story mixed with a wonderful what-if scenario, proving that while Test is in some ways super human, he is also just as vulnerable as the rest of us, and pain is pain, even to someone who can easily throw cars and pulse his way around the world. I would love to see this character five years down the road when he has finally come to terms with who he is. Something tells me his world will be better for having him in it." * _

Thank you so much Maria! I am very glad that you enjoyed it.

I invite you to give Failing Test a try. I think there is more to the story than some of you may think.

Take care and thank you for your consideration.

J.M.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I am reading this at the moment, just about to head into bed with it shortly.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

OMG, JM
It's me!  
I'm the kid you're writing about...I don't seem to remember you


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

davethedc said:


> OMG, JM
> It's me!
> I'm the kid you're writing about...I don't seem to remember you


"Dave?" **author scratches chin*** "Dave? Hmmm, nope, doesn't ring a bell, but thanks for the bump."


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you for a fun read!  I have posted my review on Amazon and Goodreads and will post it on Breakout Books soon (after we do the interview). I'll send you the Q's on Monday.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> Thank you for a fun read! I have posted my review on Amazon and Goodreads and will post it on Breakout Books soon (after we do the interview). I'll send you the Q's on Monday.


Thank _you_, Imogen, for giving it a chance. I'm always glad to hear that the reader enjoyed it. Take care and have a great day.

J.M.
p.s. I am really hoping to have the sequel (A Shadow's Light) out in December.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

My greatest pride is not in the sale, it is knowing that the reader found pleasure, enjoyment, and/or a release within the book.

This week, I received a couple of nice reviews from prominent Kindleboard members and to them I offer a heartfelt thanks. I would also like to extend a thank you to all who have given Failing Test a chance. 

To those that are on the fence, I invite you to give it a try. I believe you will find it to be more than you think.

Take care to all and have a great week!

J.M.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Give it a try.. an original, fresh story!

My day got away from me today, I still have to send you the Q's. Tomorrow, I promise.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Happy Monday everybody!

It's been a great month and I'm looking forward to September to be full of cooler days and more time spent writing. I'm starting to get a fair number of FT fans howling for the sequel, and rest assured, it is coming! It should be available by the end of the year.

Best wishes to all and have a great week.

Sincerely,
J.M. Pierce


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Greetings! I thought I'd share some of my favorite bits of reviews this week.

Michelle Shipley says - "This book can take you back in time and makes you feel like you are really there. The emotions it brings out are surprising."

Tamra says = "I have not read a book this creative or intense in a long time."

Digitaldee says = "The story is a meaningful journey, and the character is an inspiring reflection of the way we all deal with our own personal issues, teen struggles and everyday challenges throughout life."

B. Tackitt says = "I really enjoyed this book. I even had tears in my eyes for a moment near the end."

Maria R. Hooley says = "Failing Test excels at an aspect of the superhero genre that isn't typically tackled."

pjduvall says = "The author got the feelings and emotions of young love down to a tee."

Morigen M. Dawntaylee says = "for those who have put those dreams to rest, it will reawaken the forgotten desire to be more than average."


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

I'll just share this review that I received this week. I am very flattered and grateful.

*This book is a phenomenal reading experience that takes its audience on an engaging and inspiring journey from the very first page until the final conclusion. The author grips the reader's interest by offering a compelling storyline combined with intriguing and introspective characters. The writer presents a realistic and colorful canvas that enables his audience to connect and relate to the all too familiar teenage emotions, inner struggles and personal triumphs that are encountered during that phase of life. J.M. Pierce constructs a unique narrative that guides the reader through dynamic characters and masterful plot descriptions.

The storyline reflects the notion that even though the main character faces ultimate and extreme abilities and powers, he is still bound by seemingly insignificant yet integral choices and decisions that dramatically affect the course of everyday life events. There is no doubt that "Test" mirrors our own reality and the challenges we face each day. Our decisions & choices, whether good or bad create and direct us everlastingly down the pathways we design. What would you do if you held a quintessential life changing secret that would affect the very foundation and core of your existence? This book explores and expands upon that point while allowing the audience to explore its own answers to such life altering thoughts, questions and ideas. Read this book&#8230;it is your destiny&#8230;
*


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

I am working to have the sequel to Failing Test, titled A Shadow's Light, ready for publication in December!


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Wow, September has flown by! Another month of FT hitting it's goal of increased readership and sales means that more and more people are giving it a go. Thank you very much!

I will be putting out a novella titled _Duality_ in the next month, and the completion of that means that I will be back to work on the sequel to FT. I'm already two thirds of the way done with the first draft and am still hoping to have it out in time for Christmas. It's gonna be tight, but I think I can do it.

Take care all and have a great week!

J.M.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Fall is here and October is the perfect time to cozy up with your Kindle! Failing Test goes great with a cup of coffee, a cool autumn breeze coming in through an open window, and a comfy couch.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

What can we expect from the next book in the series


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Test has matured physically, but still struggles to keep his emotions in check. He's in a new setting with new faces and all of the challenges that come with being a stranger in a small town. The biggest thing that you can expect is the origin of Test's powers!


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Steve Windwalker of Kindle Nation Daily had this to say about Failing Test:

*"At the risk of "creeping you out," to borrow from the parlance of my 12-year-old son, I have a confession to make. When his older sisters were teenagers, I used to actually read the latest issues of YM and Sassy when they came into the house, initially because I figured that part of my job as a Dad was to kind of be inside their heads enough to know what the challenges and dangers were. Then I branched out a bit and started reading the fiction that they were reading. Not so much the things they had to read for school, but the things they read on their own. One of the things that I discovered in the process, and it is something that I still believe, is that some of the best writing for adults is fiction that may actually be intended for teens. Some of the walls come down, the imagination is set free, and a sense of wonder is unleashed. Or, in the case of a dystopian novel like the one that Danny and I are reading together as a bedtime story just now, an essential sense of hope against an unutterably gloomy backdrop. I had a point here that relates back to the undiscovered, highly original 99-cent gem that is today's sponsoring novel, and here it is: you don't have to be a teenager to read, enjoy, and even recommend a book like J.M. Pierce's Failing Test. Don't read it because it only costs 99 cents or because 15 of its 18 reviewers gave it 5 stars. Read it because there are teenagers in your life and it may be a gateway not only to getting them reading but also to your ability to connect with them and learn something about their worlds. Just a thought. --S.W.)"*


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

That's definitely awesome, J.M. So I see the book is still riding high (or low) in the rankings. How many how you sold since the sponsorship began?


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> That's definitely awesome, J.M. So I see the book is still riding high (or low) in the rankings. How many how you sold since the sponsorship began?


I'll just say that it's doing well.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

I would just like to say thank you to the 100+ people that purchased Failing Test in the last week. I sincerely hope that you enjoy it!

Take care.

J.M.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Now that Duality has been released I am back to work on A Shadow's Light, the sequel to Failing Test!


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Fall and winter are the perfect time to cozy up with your Kindle.

For those of you that are getting your teen a Kindle for Christmas, why not load a copy of Failing Test on it for only 99 cents?

Check out the latest review to see the reactions of both a mother and her daughter to Failing Test.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

I'll take my weekly bump just to wish everyone a good week. Thanks again to all of those who have purchased FT. The sequel is coming along and looking more like the end of January to be released instead of December. I'm not going to rush it.

Take care everyone!

J.M.


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Just bought my copy (kindle)....

Love the title, and the premise/reviews are fantastic. Will start reading soon! Best wishes....


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

vikram1 said:


> Just bought my copy (kindle)....
> 
> Love the title, and the premise/reviews are fantastic. Will start reading soon! Best wishes....


Thank you much! I'm sorry I missed your post, otherwise I would have replied sooner. I do hope that you like it.

Happy Holidays everybody!

J.M.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Failing Test continues to reach new readers and I hope that it brings smiles to some folks this holiday season!

Take care and happy holidays!

J.M.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Last week Failing Test sold its 500th copy! It seems it is reaching more and more people and that is a very exciting thing! I hope that it brings some pleasure to those that have purchased.

I have been working on A Shadow's Light (the sequel to FT) and am loving to once again live in Test's world!

Happy Holidays to all!

Sincerely,
J.M.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Wishing you all a very merry Christmas!


----------



## cherylktardif (Apr 21, 2010)

What a very cool concept for a novel, JM. Congratulations and all the best in success.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

cherylktardif said:


> What a very cool concept for a novel, JM. Congratulations and all the best in success.


Thank you, Cheryl!


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Failing Test is reaching more and more new readers every day. The best news is that the sequel, A Shadow's Light, is nearing completion! Also, check out the face lift for Failing Test's cover.










Happy New Year!

J.M.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I continue to work on A Shadow's Light, the sequel to Failing Test. I'm still hoping for a release in the next couple of months, but will not rush it.

I'd like to also take an opportunity to plug a book that I just finished reading. It is book two in the Powerless series by Jason Letts, titled The Shadowing. If you haven't started into this series and are a fan of YA fantasy, you need to click over to Amazon now. In fact, he has his Omnibus for sale right now that will allow you to pick up the first three books in the series. I'm not just plugging a fellow indie author's work, I really read it, and I really loved it. I wouldn't say so otherwise.

I hope that everyone is doing well and the new year is off to a great start for you.

Take care!

J.M.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello all! 

I just wanted to let everyone know that I'll be awarding a copy of JM Pierce's excellent book "Failing Test" as one of today's prizes in the *Angel Fire Fantasy Contest * held right here in the Book Bazaar.

As an added BONUS, JM Pierce has offered to award a copy of "Failing Test" to the runner up!

Click here for details: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,50055.msg868847.html#msg868847


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

What a fantastic contest and a great opportunity for someone to pick up a nice group of books for FREE!!!!!!!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I’d like to give a big shout out to all the kindleboards authors who participated in my book launch. It was a lot of work, but it was a lot of fun. 

Thank you all


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Hello! It has been a while since I've posted here. March has been Failing Test's second best month ever, and I thank each and every person who purchased a copy. I'm very happy to tell you that the second book in the Shadow Series, A Shadow's Light, is now in its final stages of editing and will be available in April! Of course I will keep you all informed. Thanks again and take care!

J.M.


----------

